# Not 'Tiny' but quite small (steam included!)



## SignalFailure (Dec 5, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tpH0FAYScQ[/ame]


----------



## ttrikalin (Dec 5, 2010)

It is going fast! and for long! :bow:

Steam engines are most beautiful when they run on, well, steam!

Did you post a build on this I could read? (if yes how did I miss it??? Love steam stuff  )

Is it difficult to start it on steam? are there any tricks? This is a one cylinder engine and thus not a self starting one... that' why OI wonder... What about the boiler, any description on how you made it? 

take care, 

tom in MA


----------



## SignalFailure (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Tom,

It's from a German book of model engines, I'm afraid I didn't do a build diary for this one.

The boiler was from a piece of 43mm OD tube I had lying around - the end plates are just brass sheet (about 0.75mm thickness) silver soldered in place (not flanged but the bottom one is recessed to keep in the heat 

It starts very easily and runs non-stop for 30 mins or so - around 1800-2500 rpm apparently. It just requires care with the port/pivot/crank positions and steam passages. Apart from those vital statistics I just winged the rest - I think I'll make another filler cap rather than that oversize sombrero that's on there now!

Paul


----------



## ttrikalin (Dec 5, 2010)

very nice indeed. 

t


----------



## bearcar1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Paul your work just knocks me out. Such a pleasant site seeing an engine running on live steam rather than comp. air. The design and your interpretation are very elegant and yet functional, a job well done indeed. BRAVO!! Thm: I agree with Tom, perhaps a general set of drawings could be hacked together that would show some of the more critical measurements to make life so much easier for those of us that would like to imitate, steal, or just plain old copy idea. ;D : I really enjoy seeing this one sitting while spinning and sizzling all the while plumes of steam are wafting around, truly delightful. I like the finish on the base as well. is that a lacquer or one of the 'poly' finishes? Also, what species of wood is that?

BC1
Jim


----------



## SignalFailure (Dec 5, 2010)

Cheers Jim ;D The base is just a piece of diy-store cheapo shelf material - that horrid soft stuff made from separate sections welded together (or whatever they do to that wood stuff). I slapped on some teak woodstain (the remains of last window decorating job) but it needs a couple of coats and a varnish. I've been saving a lump of mahogany for a year or two but that'll have to wait for something a little more special. Now if I could lay my hands on some 60's formica that would be just great..... :big:


----------



## 4156df (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Paul,
Very nice! Any chance you can provide a little more info on the book you saw it in? I'd like to read more about it. 
Dennis


----------



## cl350rr (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow, nice engine. could you possibly post some still shots of it?
thanks
Randy


----------



## SignalFailure (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's the book:

http://www.amazon.de/dp/3788306548/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Here's a superior build:

http://home.hccnet.nl/hvisser.5/stirling-25.html

Hope that helps!


----------



## DOC123 (Dec 6, 2010)

Lovely little engine. Thm:


----------



## cfellows (Dec 6, 2010)

Very nice work!

Chuck


----------



## kustomkb (Dec 6, 2010)

Very nice Paul, a real beauty!


----------



## jct842 (Dec 7, 2010)

WOW I really like that little engine.  As been said real steam sure makes a difference. John


----------



## littlefold (Dec 7, 2010)

WoW!
 Super little steamer!Great build.
Did you solder the engine on top of the boiler?
Thanks.
Tim


----------



## SignalFailure (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks all.

Tim, yes a short tube was soldered into the bottom of the frame first then that tube passed through a hole in the top plate. I silver soldered around the tube on the underside of the top plate and that flowed as intended to secure the whole assembly. I'm not sure what the plans call for in this regard it was just my own idea.

Paul


----------

